# Essex clubs



## Primal Scream (26 Sep 2016)

I hope to join a club next year mainly for social rides, I live near Romford and Essex Roads, Crest and Redbridge appear to be what I am looking for, has anyone heard good or bad things about them.

Your comments would be appreciated.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Sep 2016)

I live Near Brentwood and I am in Glendene CC which is probably too out in the sticks for you. ( Rides start in Blackmore) I dont know your experience but its not really a club for beginers, if you like a race to the cafe or the last few miles home it may be for you . Winter rides are usually 18-19mph average summers can be over 20mph. Quite a lot of my fellow Commuters are in Hornchurch CC, all the ones I know are very friendly and decent considerate but fairly fast people. looking at Strava on some of the guys I know, they go like a bat out of hell sometimes ( 20mph + average rides in the summer) . One bloke I know in HCC has 11 pages of KOMS. I dont know if they do a slower group, if that is your thing I can ask. Heard a lot of good things about Essex roads especially for beginers with rides for all abilities but I thought they would be too far out for you. Redbridge I run into the odd one or 2 but know nothing of their rides. Crest a few years ago was a smallish club with dedicated racers only in it , the couple of people I know in the club are very fast ( for their age) I believe the club has got bigger so dont know what its like now.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2016)

If you saw the Lincoln Wheelers out you would notice the fast one, but not the slower one's. Fact is we have many members who do not even ride a bike any more and most clubs I habe been associated with for over 47 years are the same.

We have over 150 ride out's each week, many with only one rider on but most of those would make you welcome.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> I live Near Brentwood and I am in Glendene CC which is probably too out in the sticks for you. ( Rides start in Blackmore) I dont know your experience but its not really a club for beginers, if you like a race to the cafe or the last few miles home it may be for you . Winter rides are usually 18-19mph average summers can be over 20mph. Quite a lot of my fellow Commuters are in Hornchurch CC, all the ones I know are very friendly and decent considerate but fairly fast people. looking at Strava on some of the guys I know, they go like a bat out of hell sometimes ( 20mph + average rides in the summer) . One bloke I know in HCC has 11 pages of KOMS. I dont know if they do a slower group, if that is your thing I can ask. Heard a lot of good things about Essex roads especially for beginers with rides for all abilities but I thought they would be too far out for you. Redbridge I run into the odd one or 2 but know nothing of their rides. Crest a few years ago was a smallish club with dedicated racers only in it , the couple of people I know in the club are very fast ( for their age) I believe the club has got bigger so dont know what its like now.



Not what it says here,

The Glendene Cycling Club was established in 1921 and is one of the largest Cycling Clubs in the County of Essex South East England. It has over 150 members of all ages and abilities, taking part in both national and local time trials, road races, sportive, mountain bike, cyclo-cross and track events as well as our popular weekly club runs and social events.

Some members are just starting out and some are serious about trying to improve their fitness and compete at a high level. Other members ride just for fun or to complete a challenge. The club has lots of different rides so you should find something in the Club that suits you.

We are a friendly club and welcome new members.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Sep 2016)

@screenman What club website doesn't say that or something similar, I've never seen a website that says "if you cant keep up tough luck".


----------



## mjr (26 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> @screenman What club website doesn't say that or something similar, I've never seen a website that says "if you cant keep up tough luck".


Not quite that blunt but http://www.londondynamo.co.uk/faq.php does say "If you can ride 28 miles (four laps of Richmond Park) in under 1hr 40mins (25mins per lap) you should be fit enough to ride with our *slower* Richmond Park Ride groups and could therefore try us out at one of our monthly Newcomer's Rides in Richmond Park." 

I'm sure I've seen others, but that one stuck in my mind and I think some descriptions used to be even more get-fast-or-F-off than that. While I wouldn't want to (and probably couldn't any more) ride with such a group, I applaud the honesty. Much better that than be yet another group that claims to be all things to all people and leaves "newbs" stranded out in middle of nowhere.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> @screenman What club website doesn't say that or something similar, I've never seen a website that says "if you cant keep up tough luck".



Do you know and ride with every one of the 150 club members?


----------



## Primal Scream (26 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> I live Near Brentwood and I am in Glendene CC which is probably too out in the sticks for you. ( Rides start in Blackmore) I dont know your experience but its not really a club for beginers, if you like a race to the cafe or the last few miles home it may be for you . Winter rides are usually 18-19mph average summers can be over 20mph. Quite a lot of my fellow Commuters are in Hornchurch CC, all the ones I know are very friendly and decent considerate but fairly fast people. looking at Strava on some of the guys I know, they go like a bat out of hell sometimes ( 20mph + average rides in the summer) . One bloke I know in HCC has 11 pages of KOMS. I dont know if they do a slower group, if that is your thing I can ask. Heard a lot of good things about Essex roads especially for beginers with rides for all abilities but I thought they would be too far out for you. Redbridge I run into the odd one or 2 but know nothing of their rides. Crest a few years ago was a smallish club with dedicated racers only in it , the couple of people I know in the club are very fast ( for their age) I believe the club has got bigger so dont know what its like now.


Thank you for that (who dosent like Blackmore Tea Rooms lol) I will give Essex Roads a try first then.


----------



## Firestorm (26 Sep 2016)

My Brother was in Essex Roads, but I am afraid I know little about them
Redbridge were formed in 72 I think, the amalgamation of Rapier and the Buccaneers.
Both my parents were in the Buccs.
One of the ride lead riders on the Sunday runs is a chap called Paul O Kelly , I knew him when I was a teenager, he led the tour of Ireland once.
I would join them if I wasn't too far away


----------



## Primal Scream (26 Sep 2016)

Firestorm said:


> My Brother was in Essex Roads, but I am afraid I know little about them
> Redbridge were formed in 72 I think, the amalgamation of Rapier and the Buccaneers.
> Both my parents were in the Buccs.
> One of the ride lead riders on the Sunday runs is a chap called Paul O Kelly , I knew him when I was a teenager, he led the tour of Ireland once.
> I would join them if I wasn't too far away


I live about two miles from their HQ so I will see what they are about.


----------



## sight-pin (26 Sep 2016)

There's also the Becontree wheelers, my brother-in-law was a member of many moons ago.
http://www.becontreewheelers.com/


----------



## StHuck (26 Sep 2016)

Following these posts with interest. Similarly I am in Westcliff, Essex and would love to find a group to cycle with. Some experience with Essex Roads in the past and the members were cool and welcoming


----------



## Firestorm (27 Sep 2016)

StHuck said:


> Following these posts with interest. Similarly I am in Westcliff, Essex and would love to find a group to cycle with. Some experience with Essex Roads in the past and the members were cool and welcoming


Southend wheelers meet at Canewdon village hall on Sundays .
However, I think they have a condition in their membership that each member should marshall on two road events a year , which may put some people off


----------



## StHuck (27 Sep 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Southend wheelers meet at Canewdon village hall on Sundays .
> However, I think they have a condition in their membership that each member should marshall on two road events a year , which may put some people off


Thanks for the tip - I don't mind chipping in but have found Southend Wheelers a little off putting to be honest. I am sure they are great people but looking for a group a little more welcoming. Should set up something myself perhaps...


----------



## Primal Scream (27 Sep 2016)

StHuck said:


> Following these posts with interest. Similarly I am in Westcliff, Essex and would love to find a group to cycle with. Some experience with Essex Roads in the past and the members were cool and welcoming


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Sep 2016)

If you can cycle from Romford Lea Valley cycle club (as opposed to Lee Valley which is a diffferent club) ride from Walthamstow town hall. I used to ride with them when I lived in Wannstead and they were always very friendly and welcoming


----------



## Primal Scream (28 Sep 2016)

Lee_M said:


> If you can cycle from Romford Lea Valley cycle club (as opposed to Lee Valley which is a diffferent club) ride from Walthamstow town hall. I used to ride with them when I lived in Wannstead and they were always very friendly and welcoming


Thanks for the info


----------



## cm2mackem (30 Sep 2016)

Primal Scream said:


> I hope to join a club next year mainly for social rides, I live near Romford and Essex Roads, Crest and Redbridge appear to be what I am looking for, has anyone heard good or bad things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Your comments would be appreciated.



Not far away and very friendly, and not too quick, yellow jersey cycles in Billericay High Street, meet 9 is every Saturday morning,


----------



## Diggs (30 Sep 2016)

Seconded on @cm2mackem 's suggestion for Yellow Jersey, there's an overlap there with members from Essex Roads too.


----------



## Primal Scream (1 Oct 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Not far away and very friendly, and not too quick, yellow jersey cycles in Billericay High Street, meet 9 is every Saturday morning,


Thank you to all that replied. I will be following up on your suggestions


----------



## screenman (1 Oct 2016)

Why wait until next year, life is too short.


----------



## Primal Scream (1 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> Why wait until next year, life is too short.


My mum (87) has not been well and as my Dad has passed and i am her only child I like to spend some time at the weekend with her, I am also a WHU season ticket holder (Yes i know) plus a nagging running injury so I have limited time at the moment.


----------



## screenman (1 Oct 2016)

Primal Scream said:


> My mum (87) has not been well and as my Dad has passed and i am her only child I like to spend some time at the weekend with her, I am also a WHU season ticket holder (Yes i know) plus a nagging running injury so I have limited time at the moment.



Your mum is lucky to have you, stay happy.


----------



## Primal Scream (1 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> Your mum is lucky to have you, stay happy.


Thank you for your kind remarks.


----------



## Toeclip (4 Oct 2016)

Here`s another club you may want to look at http://www.gatewaycycling.org.uk they meet up every Sunday in Bulphan


----------



## msi64 (23 Oct 2016)

Live in Leaden Roding near Chelmsford, looking for clubs or just a riding buddy too. Mainly midweek evenings, although I know the nights are crowding in.


----------



## cm2mackem (24 Oct 2016)

msi64 said:


> Live in Leaden Roding near Chelmsford, looking for clubs or just a riding buddy too. Mainly midweek evenings, although I know the nights are crowding in.


Athlon meet every Saturday morning at the old Athlon shop, now called The Hub, green group 15_17 mph 40 ish miles,we will wait for you, several other quicker groups I could only hope to stay with, https://m.facebook.com/athlonsporttristore/ ,Dan and Barry lead the greens


----------



## Deanno1dad (12 Nov 2016)

I'm a member of Hornchurch CC..great club of mixed abilities..meets saturdays and sundays...come along youll be made welcome


----------



## dim (12 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Not quite that blunt but http://www.londondynamo.co.uk/faq.php does say "If you can ride 28 miles (four laps of Richmond Park) in under 1hr 40mins (25mins per lap) you should be fit enough to ride with our *slower* Richmond Park Ride groups and could therefore try us out at one of our monthly Newcomer's Rides in Richmond Park."
> 
> I'm sure I've seen others, but that one stuck in my mind and I think some descriptions used to be even more get-fast-or-F-off than that. While I wouldn't want to (and probably couldn't any more) ride with such a group, I applaud the honesty. Much better that than be yet another group that claims to be all things to all people and leaves "newbs" stranded out in middle of nowhere.


http://cyclinguphill.com/average-speeds-cycling/


----------



## Dan Ferris (4 Dec 2016)

Hi
I'm in leigh on sea and looking for a club. interesting comment about southend wheelers the trouble I have is they don't meet until late Sunday morning so by the time the rides done it eats into the day.
Thanks for yellow jersey and athlon sport links - I'm new to joining a club so friendly welcoming for newbies would be a must. did anyone on here go to either of those clubs as a result of this thread? 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Lonestar (10 Feb 2017)

http://crestcyclingclub.org.uk/

I belonged to Crest (Ilford) in the mid to late 70's but life and railway work took over an I left in the early 80's...They used to meet on the Leytonstone/Stratford Border and when I rejoined in the early 90's they were meeting at Redbridge.I left again soon after as my work had taken over again.I see they meet in Chingford now.

Possibly I'm looking to rejoin but probably when I retire and have more energy and have recovered from many years of shift work.

Great club and I did some very enjoyable club runs in the 70's which probably explained why I got hooked on cycling and never went with the crowd in investing in a car.


----------



## Bonno (13 Feb 2017)

Ah....our paths may have crossed then, I was at the Crest mid 80's for about 7 years (if I recall.)
Unfortunately I don't have such a glowing reference from my time with them, but seems like they've got a good few members these days so guessing things may have changed !


----------



## BlueFox (16 Apr 2017)

If you are interested in easier social social rides, check out the Central London Outdoor Group: http://www.clog.org.uk. This is an all-London group but they have lots of rides in Essex and Herts - typically 20 to 30 miles - with stops for lunch, tea and taking pictures. Fun cyclists rather than serious "tarmac-eaters". 

And they also do other things like walking, kayaking, trips away etc. Been a member for years and made lots of friends and explored lots of places...


----------



## cm2mackem (16 Apr 2017)

As the Athlon shop in Chelmsford is closing we are trying to keep the groups going 
Black and Blue speed demons 
https://www.strava.com/clubs/athlonsport 
Green easier paced group 
https://www.strava.com/clubs/272455/members


----------



## Dan Ferris (16 Apr 2017)

cm2mackem said:


> As the Athlon shop in Chelmsford is closing we are trying to keep the groups going
> Black and Blue speed demons
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/athlonsport
> Green easier paced group
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/272455/members



Hi, was a group out near Hyde hall today? Thought i saw a group of six or eight out there earlier today, i thought i recognised the kit


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Apr 2017)

BlueFox said:


> If you are interested in easier social social rides, check out the Central London Outdoor Group: http://www.clog.org.uk. This is an all-London group but they have lots of rides in Essex and Herts - typically 20 to 30 miles - with stops for lunch, tea and taking pictures. Fun cyclists rather than serious "tarmac-eaters".
> 
> And they also do other things like walking, kayaking, trips away etc. Been a member for years and made lots of friends and explored lots of places...


Am intrigued by the dot dot dot


----------



## BlueFox (19 Apr 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Am intrigued by the dot dot dot


Well why not visit our our website to find out about all the varied and interesting stuff we do....


----------



## Dan Ferris (19 Apr 2017)

Anyone from here waiting at DAvid Lloyd, Leigh on Sea around 6:30pm tonight? Looked like a big group


----------



## cm2mackem (2 May 2017)

Anyone doing the tour de tendering 14th May,


----------



## Dan Ferris (6 May 2017)

I may do that, need to check with the administration department. I'm doing the ride for helen tomorrow if anyone else is doing that? No real reason other than its a charity close to my wife's family so thought i'd do it


----------



## cm2mackem (11 Jul 2017)

London to Southend on Sunday anyone doing it


----------



## Dan Ferris (12 Jul 2017)

Ah, forgot that was this weekend. Parents 40th wedding anniversary so not a wise idea to miss that. Enjoy it, let us know how you get on.


----------



## spen666 (12 Jul 2017)

Redbridge Cycling Club run lots of rides for all abilities from Redbridge Cycle Centre.

http://www.redbridgecyclingclub.co.uk/


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jul 2017)

cm2mackem said:


> London to Southend on Sunday anyone doing it


Yes i'm doing it.Done it quite a few times now.Enjoyable,quite easy route which goes though parts of essex where i ride.


----------

